# tyco 2-8-0 chattangoo choo-choo



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok this sounds wired to ask this but here it go's . This train runs good except the gear is slipping in the tender . And i know they don't make this anymore . But maybe i might be lucky that i found a drive unit in the pile of train parts from a friend of mine that i buy some stuff from him and in turn he helps me out . Does anybody know which gear go's out on this train on the tender ? Or being this model is not that good at all sorry to say it. But the good thing is i got it for free just like the pile of trains parts too. Any diagrams or helpful knowledge would be greatful .Thanks you guys are the best to ask any questions i have .


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have seen this before. b=Between Shay and myself I am sure we discussed this. I soldered mine. They are fragile. Still looking for the thread.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

The pinion gear probably needs a drop of super glue on it. I have several Tyco 2-8-0's and 0-8-0's in my collection. They're OK.


----------

